# Spike deleted my account from gardenweb.com ---



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Just went over "there" to check out things and BAM! no account for andy_cajun exists on that site anymore. Plus my IP has been banned (not that it matters)  --- but I think it is cold, rude and reckless of him to do such a thing. I have not attempted to post in weeks and then I get erased. Funny, he still has an account here and seemed to discuss some important issues here. I guess it was all a ploy to get more info on his competition. You know what I say heck with it. 

Tractorguy, do me a favor and let em know I think it was a [email protected]#[email protected] way of doing business. This is --- after all a place for the community --- for the people ---- 

Well, I guess we will have to see who wins out in this race, Mr. Spikey.. Spike, I invite your personal reply. 

Thanks.
Andy


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

LOL


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I just don't understand it. I would say most of us visit more then one forum board. Whats the big deal if you talk about anouther one????


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

*Guess it was a little too much for him..*

too close for comfort? Felt threatened? 

Simply an arrogant admin?

Who knows?



Andy


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

*search engine*

I have not been able to find this forum by using any search engines. I use altavista & ask . 
I think that this forum has a great layout but if people can't find it then it could die. I found out about this forum from the posts on the other lawn tractor forum, which I found with a search engine.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

*Yep --- working on that --- *

I am working on that aspect of things....

Will post an update soon! Remember, that while it is very important for me to get this to grow and grow quickly...It is all being personally bankrolled so time will tell. 

Thx!
Andy


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

There is a post in the tractor forum on garden web that asks him some questions. No answer from him yet. At least here if you ask an admin question we know you are lurking around somewhere and will answer as soon as you can. Sleep is an important thing! The only way I knew about spike is lurking on some of the furums for a while and seeing his name mentioned.

On another note is there a spell checker that I have not found?????


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Disney*

So did he send you to Disney or he just delete you. 
Jody


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

*In Spike's defence*

I like your forum Andy, I'll continue to pop in once in a while, but in Spike's defence, you were poping up in his forum 3 or more times a day trumpeting your forum and how much better it was. Even I found it annoying after a while. He has his agenda and you have yours and in the immortal words of that great philospher Rodney King, "Can't we all just get along?" In your defence, it has to be hard to start something like this up and You should be congratulated on the continued improvements. But accept my congratulations here and don't look for them over there, OK?


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

*Thanks*

Well, at least I spoke the truth! 

This forum, tractorforum.com is superior in layout and capability, but it lacks the heart of the people at this time. Once we win the heart of the tractor community, we will reign supreme'o!

In the words of JPJ's, "I have not yet begun to fight!"

Smiles! This place is better, now we just need to let people make it home!

Thanks for the commentary and honest critique. It is appreciated.



Andy


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

I like this forum and I will continue to participate here BUT I will like it better when the bugs are worked out and it starts treating me equally in the services that the other forums I belong to give me. Asking for help here has went to deaf ears/er/blind-eyes. {Yawn}-->


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

*What help has gone on deaf ears?*

I have worked very hard and spent a ton of $ to get this site started and to the point that it is now. I can assure you that ANY site, especially of this size and layout is extremely hard to develop and build without having a few initial "bugs". I can assure you that all of the other well-known forum sites have had their share of bugs, especially within the first 2 weeks of operation. 

I know that it is a "work in progress" and a challenge for me personally at this point. That is why I continue to pour my time and energies so heavily at this time. You simply cannot compare this site, being around for just over 30 days to sites that have been around for years and years. It will take time, but mark my words, we will be the largest and most successful tractor forum site anywhere. I help start rcuniverse.com and now it is the largest rc site in the world --- with enough support and capital advertisers to hire several VPs, CTOs, and sponsorship staffs.

And yes, we had the same nay-sayers at that place also. So, I know how to manage and build these places --- it is a different crowd here --- but this is a different interest. I own tractors, I respect tractor and farm people, I understand them, I live part of their lives. I enjoy the fun of it all.

If you have felt like you have been ignored, please contact me personally --- [email protected] and I will take care of you RIGHT AWAY ---

Thanks! 

Andy


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

*Since you asked about deaf ears...*

First, I know this is TOTALLY not your fault and out of your control. Poor Greg is still waiting for an answer to his question on a JD170. I posted a question on a 316 and did get an answer 10 days later, by which time I had solved the problem by using an answer I got on another forum. With your small but growing membership, the advice and answers people are asking for are not being taken care of. It is frustrating as a member to post a question and not get an answer for days or weeks, when we are used to a much quicker responce time. I've copied the two examples I've quoted below. I believe that this is the problem alluded to above in this thread and attribute it to growing pains. But having an engine tore apart and waiting 10 days for an answer is frustrating from my point of view, I think you can agree. And poor Greg has been waiting longer than I did. I'm sure he has gone elsewhere for his answer and when he gets it, that will be where he will probably hang out. I'll hang around and contribute where I can to help those folks with questions, and I wish you continued success with this project. I hope I have given you a better understanding of some of our views on what we are looking for, and some of the frustrations that we are also dealing with. Keep up the good work.

Joe





GregC
Greg Cook

Registered: Sep 2003
Location: Redmond, WA
Posts: 19
Gizmo, maybe you could help.. 
Getting a JD170 from the "bone yard" at our local JD dealer. Any info you might have on the 170 would be appreciated. This is a restoration project for me.

Thanks

Greg



Report this post to a moderator | IP: Logged

09-19-2003 11:01 PM 



bontai Joe
Tractorforum.com Member

Registered: Sep 2003
Location: NE Pennsylvania
Posts: 25
316 PTO clutch removal? 
Hi Gizmo!
I'm putting a new motor in an old (1984) 316. How do I get the PTO clutch off the old motor? It's too expensive a part for me to just start prying and hammering on. I have the service manual, but it is very vague as to the removal. I have all the nuts off but nothing is sliding off. Anything you can do to help me out would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


__________________
If it's free, it's for me!
bontai Joe



Report this post to a moderator | IP: Logged

09-20-2003 08:22 PM 



Chipmaker
Tractorforum.com Member

Registered: Sep 2003
Location: South Central Alabama
Posts: 22
Normally they slide right off the crank end, however on a tractor that age and odds are its never been off, the clutch inner bore section is froze on the crank. Try some penetrating oil and lightly tapping the center section next to the crank with a brass drift, just to sort of help break up any corrosion and rust. IIRC I had to use a puller to remove the clutch on my 317, as it too was froze (rusted / corroded) on the crankshaft stub end.


__________________
Opinions expressed are those of my wife. I have had no input whatsoever.



Report this post to a moderator | IP: Logged

10-01-2003 09:27 PM


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*What are you talking about?*

bontai Joe
GregC got 2 answers to his question Chipmaker answer on the 9/20/03 and treed answer on 9/22/03 Sure he didn't get 30 different posts on everything else and how it a piece of junk trying to get people riled up. But this forum is new and people need to post i see people on here all the time but they wont post. So people please post don't just lurk in the dark bring it to the light. 
Jody


----------



## OhioTC18 (Sep 17, 2003)

FWIW, 
I have no idea how to work on a JD170. I don't even know what one looks like. But if I did, I would have answered his question. The key is to get more members that own a variety of equipment. Someone may be able to help then.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

*Good line of communication!*

I really like the good lines of communication going here. The moderators (if in place at the time) should have stepped up right away (same day) and responded with some kind of answer and tried to help you research the problem if nothing else. I really do thank you both for the great (if not slightly negative) feedback but at least it is honest and straight-forward. (thanks!)

I will research the issue and watch my mods. I recall on many other forums that I have successfully launched, there were a handful of mods that simply didn't take their roles seriously and were replaced by more attentive staff. After all it is not only what you know, but how often you can respond to the questions in your specific board. 

So far, we have had some fabulous moderators -AND- members!
Let's see if we can improve on these early "delayed response" shortcomings which were hurting this wonderful site!


Andy


----------



## amicks (Sep 16, 2003)

I agree, I'll answer any question I can but I will not willing to give advise on topics I don't know the answer too. I've seen people on other forums give advise that was wrong because everybody wanted to get their two cents worth in. This forum with less than 300 members needs more. It will grow and be the BEST forum on the NET. Just wait and see. Thanks to everyone who works to make this Forum great. I really like the layout as it's easier to use and information will be stored where you'll be able to find it when you need it.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I stand corrected as to Greg's post.  I did not catch that he had posted his question in another thread. And I don't mean to be negative, just trying to explain that the growing pains are being felt on both sides. I too and totally unfamiliar with the JD170 or I would have helped also. I also agree with a micks in that I try to stay out of topics I don't know or have no opinion on. If I can't pass on something correct or at least useful, I don't reply. On the positive side, I notice today it is a lot easier to navigate around. It will be a good forum and good luck with it.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey Andy:

Just wanted to let you know that I got a warning message from "SPIKE" saying that if I didn't stop mentioning your site that I would be banned from his site. I have been a member of garden web since 1998. I like your site much better. 

I think that Spike is a pompous jerk. He can ban me if he wants, but I will just change my IP and keep annoying the crap out of him.

Enjoy and keep up the good work.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

*HAHAHAHA*

Threatening his own loyal members? Maybe when there are none left over there, he will realize the error of his step. I have not and will not ban him here. If he wants to speak, then I invite his reply. I unlike him am not threatened by people with opposing views.

Thanks for the insight into Spike's foolishness. I guess he must REALLY be scared or he wouldn't care if you posted or not. HAHA
At the end of the day, I am proud of this site and you guys. This is for you and about you. 

What is becomes will be reflection of what we all make it. 

Thanks.
Andy


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

*Hey leolav, post his message ---*

I would really like to read it. 

Andy


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Well at first I thought that there was not any participation in this group, but I have taken a different outlook on that now. Its not that no one is willing to answer a question, I think its more that those in the know are: either not on this forum (yet). I know that since this membership is still rather small considering other forums in use for a onger period of time, it may take some time to get sufficient traffic here to cover all grounds.

In one way I do like the more condensed version of the site, and not the individual catagories of different brands, such as was the case with the small engine being broken down into brand specific, but in a way it does have its merits if separated, but then again it makes it spread out that much more for folks to miss or get tired of having so many different links to keep up with. 

I myself at one time had gotten a pretty sarcastic email from old Spike regarding a post in conjunction with a fellow on cutting trees down. It did not set well with me, especially when he stated, I was in the right, but since it was his forum, and it takes two to tango I also was getting a warning also......right or wrong. If he was merely flexing his muscle it sure did not impress me, all it did was curb my enthusiasim for a couple of months in patronizing his forum.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

He is a complete idiot!


----------



## Deere (Sep 16, 2003)

I guess Spike is just an idiot. He sells his ad space by the 5000 hits or something like that.

I generated about that many a month myself until I started on my way to disneyland. 

You'd think he would have been making a lot of bucks with all the ad hits during the days of the hundreds of posts per day, even if it was all about who's lawn mower blade is longest.

In any case, my account got the axe because I put in my penny and a half on the wrong side of the monument issue.

-D


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Those days are long behind you now, Deere....
No more Spikeness here --- anywhere here. 
This is the future and you are aboard and even moderating! 

Smiles,
Andy


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

What was the issue that got the axe?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I for one second Stewart's question and would very much like to hear Spikes end of this situation? Seems pretty hypocritical that Spike continues to post here after giving Andy the axe. Andy gives Spike the professional courtesy of allowing him to post here yet he does not extend the same to Andy. What's up with that? Appears pretty weak in appearance to me? :question: :question: :question: :question: 

What does Spike have to say on this issue? :question: :question: :question: :question:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> * Seems pretty hypocritical that Spike continues to post here after giving Andy the axe. Andy gives Spike the professional courtesy of allowing him to post here yet he does not extend the same to Andy. What's up with that? Appears pretty weak in appearance to me? :question: :question: :question: :question:
> 
> What does Spike have to say on this issue? :question: *


Ya, Spike speak up.

   

No realy Chief. Our spike is kinda like not the REAL spike. At least not that we know of


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

I wondered about that. Does the "real" Spike post here or just lurk in the shawdows? 
On another note, I recently referenced this site on GW and haven't been reprimanded (yet). That seems pretty childish. If I were reprimanded or sent to Disney, I doubt I would continue reading or posting there.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Ingersoll444, good point. My comments were indeed directed at the GW Spike and not ours. Although I have asked the question about this to clear that issue up and "our" Spike has yet to say anything as to whether he is or is not the GW Spike. Would be nice to get that cleared up.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

To my knowledge --- this is a pretend Spike we have here --- not the real deal. 

Andy


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Some things we will never know.:smiles:


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

*"Our Spike"*

That's so cute.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Our Spike.....kinda like the Tractorforum.com mascot:lmao:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Yea*

He just needs to leave that bedroom every once in awhile:smiles: :lmao: 
Jody


----------



## Rusty_Nuts (Jan 11, 2004)

Well I haven't been here too long and don't know who Spike or GardenWeb is. Never been there, (heck I am lucky to get back here) also don't know who Andy is, but after reading this started me wondering,......
Are there any Dealers here? Or people that work for tractor dealers?
Are there any tractor junkyard owners or employees that hang out here?
Are there any "small engine" mechanics here?
Just some of the people I think would be very helpful here.

With this site being so diverse it is going to be a long hard road to total success. I think you need someone that specializes in EACH type of tractor listed on the forum, "NEW & OLD". It is nice to try and attract people from all different types of tractors, but you have to keep them here as well. That also means getting people here that live in different time zones. When I come on in the evening there is usually a hand full of regular people posting, when I come on in the early morning don't see to much action.

Until it gets to that point there will always be unanswered questions and long waitings for replys.

Andy I sure admire your ability to take the negative feedback and listen and understand it. Good Job !


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rusty_Nuts _
> *Are there any Dealers here? Or people that work for tractor dealers?
> Are there any tractor junkyard owners or employees that hang out here?
> Are there any "small engine" mechanics here?
> *


I'm not one of them, but I've been here every night since September and seen more than one "regular" fit each of the above qualifications. It's a really diverse group.

Mark


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rusty_Nuts _
> *Well I haven't been here too long and don't know who Spike or GardenWeb is. Never been there, (heck I am lucky to get back here) also don't know who Andy is, but after reading this started me wondering,......
> Are there any Dealers here? Or people that work for tractor dealers?
> Are there any tractor junkyard owners or employees that hang out here?
> ...



Well we do have a few of mot of these people here. We got Partsman, our king of all thats scrap tractors, Amicks who is a multi line dealer,[not been on much, busy end of year] And I remember at least one more dealer guy, but sorry can't put a name on him. 

As for time zones. Seems most are in the mid part of the contry. I am in eastern NY, and I know Leolav is on the east cost also. Don;t know if there are any west costers out there though. 

Most of all, thanks for taking the time to ask. This is a pretty new site, and we have come a long way, in a short time, but we still have a few holes to fill. People are what make a web fourm great.


----------



## Rusty_Nuts (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by memmurphy _
> *I'm not one of them, but I've been here every night since September and seen more than one "regular" fit each of the above qualifications. It's a really diverse group.
> 
> Mark *


Well maybe it is true people need to get more involved and not just sit behind the seens, as someone else has stated.
I am a Simplicity lover, and come here just about every night to check the Simplicity group hoping to find questions that I can help with, but seems that I may be one of the minority here, because there is not much action there, so I go to the general discussion board instead. 
I have started visiting the Craftmans link because seams that there are a lot of Craftsmans out there, although I don't know squat about a Craftsman if it is a general question most of these GT's are similar, in ways such as tires, keeping snow from sticking, governor settings, and old tractors VS new, just to name a few things I have tried to help with.
Although sometimes what I type here does not come out the way I would say it in person, leads me to think that good writing skills are important here also. It is hard for me to put down in writing what I would say in person, because you can't see my hand movements or facial expressions. 
I may have offended people with my "OPINOINS", but I am just expressing them for a wider range of answers, and maybe open someones eyes a little. The more opinoins we get on questions the more likely we are to solve someones problem.
As always, I am just trying to help move things forward, and hopefully help someone that has a problem. That is way I come here for the Love of the hobby, helping people and learning about the newer stuff that is out there.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rusty_Nuts _
> *Well maybe it is true people need to get more involved and not just sit behind the seens, as someone else has stated.
> I am a Simplicity lover, and come here just about every night to check the Simplicity group hoping to find questions that I can help with, but seems that I may be one of the minority here, because there is not much action there, so I go to the general discussion board instead.
> I have started visiting the Craftmans link because seams that there are a lot of Craftsmans out there, although I don't know squat about a Craftsman if it is a general question most of these GT's are similar, in ways such as tires, keeping snow from sticking, governor settings, and old tractors VS new, just to name a few things I have tried to help with.
> ...


Well I have to say I have never been offended by anything you have said. I also am not a great wrighter, and I am sure things come out wrong. 

Just give the site some time to grow. More people are coming every day, so all the fourms should pick up. Do you have a tip, or a fix for a common problem? Go ahead and post it. Maybe people will know about it, but maybe there is a learker out there that needs that info.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rusty_Nuts _
> *Well I haven't been here too long and don't know who Spike or GardenWeb is. Never been there, (heck I am lucky to get back here) also don't know who Andy is, but after reading this started me wondering,......
> Are there any Dealers here? Or people that work for tractor dealers?
> Are there any tractor junkyard owners or employees that hang out here?
> ...


those times are over my rusty nutter. There is hardly a single question answered that does not get replied to within hours and usually about 4-6 replies in one day alone. We have people who have tremendously diverse backgrounds and are from every corner of this land in USA and Canada. We have professionals, mechanics, engineers, retired equipment operators, military specialists, carpenters, construction owners, retail shop owners, blue collar to white collar and every collar in between with range of knowledge that covers nearly every aspect of tractoring (and SO much more) from the largest models to the smallest push-mower engines. I wish you take the time to go back through the last several months of commentary on this site (oh yes, you can do that here --- unlike nearly ANY OTHER FORUM SITE in th world) --- You can read from post #1 on 9-15-03 to today and it will ALWAYS be there. No archiving, no drop-off messages --- the great knowledge base of tractorforum.com will be here for eternity. 

I AM THE ETERNAL KING OF THE FORUM ---- Thanks for your comments...perhaps you were mistaken and on the wrong site when you encountered those difficulties. 
Andy
edro:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Rusty_Nuts
you have not offended me heck i dont get offended by wheely boy and if he cant offended me no one can. Stick with us its growing fast post what you know or things you know about Simplicitys and anything you think might be helpful.
Jody


----------



## Rusty_Nuts (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Rusty_Nuts
> you have not offended me heck i dont get offended by wheely boy and if he cant offended me no one can. Stick with us its growing fast post what you know or things you know about Simplicitys and anything you think might be helpful.
> Jody *


Thanks Jody for the kind words. I will be around to watch it grow.
I am not real computer literate guy, but will try and move around best I can. Will try and read some older posts.
Like I said I haven't been here that long and have not run accross the ALL the TYPES of people that were pointed out here, but hopefully someday I will. 

It is not that I will not take the time, it is the computer operating for me. Like I said in another post, this thing is like being in another country to me. I am lucky I can find this site each night let alone know what all of this jumble is above where I am typing now, but that is not anyones fault here, it is I have to learn this computer stuff better, and will feel more comfortable with it as time goes by.


----------



## Rusty_Nuts (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *those times are over my rusty nutter. *


GEEZ, am I giving away my age again with the old times? LOL

I don't quite understand what times are over? SORRY


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

You haven't offended me Rusty Nuts:smiles:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Hey Rusty nut's, Have you tryed clicking the "search new posts for 1 day" button? This will bring up all the new post sence the last time you were on. Lot's of post in the other boards, you can eather help, or be helpped on.


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

Is there a way to mark post read as you read them?


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johnray13 _
> *Is there a way to mark post read as you read them? *


Not that I figured out yet. Anyone??? 




BTW R N, I ment to say click the "new post" button. On the left side of the home page.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Not that I figured out yet. Anyone???
> 
> 
> ...


:ditto: Same here all i do is click view new post and see whats new and I'm on so much i know who has posted the last post. And anything new i scroll up to the last one i remember.:cpu: 
Jody


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I'm not on as often as Jody but I do the same thing. Just click on "View New Posts" and it'll only show new ones since your last visit.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

It times out after 15 minutes --- then your next visit will only show the "Latest Posts" since your last 15 minute continuous
visit to tf.

HTH,
Andy
angel


----------



## Rusty_Nuts (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *You haven't offended me Rusty Nuts:smiles: *


Thanks Argee, 
I really need to read (a dozen times) what I write here, cuz it never seams to come out on the computer the way it is in my head? If that makes sense.

Ingersoll444,
Thank You also, that is what I am looking for, the little "tricks" to this thing. I will use this I am sure.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rusty_Nuts _
> *Thanks Argee,
> I really need to read (a dozen times) what I write here, cuz it never seams to come out on the computer the way it is in my head? If that makes sense.
> 
> <snip> *


Thank goodness for the edit button, as my proof reading skills do not seem to work until after I hit the "submit" button.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rusty_Nuts _
> *Thanks Argee,
> I really need to read (a dozen times) what I write here, cuz it never seams to come out on the computer the way it is in my head? If that makes sense.
> 
> *


LOL do it all the time. Make out a post, reread it and go WTF am I trying to say....

There is a reason I am not writing screen plays on Broadway.


----------



## Rusty_Nuts (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *LOL do it all the time. Make out a post, reread it and go WTF am I trying to say....
> 
> D *


Ha Ha.Me too, But my problem is I don't really notice until someone replys. mg: 

Then I read what I wrote and can't beleive it came out of me.mg: 

Well I feel a little better now knowing it is not just me. When I read other peoples post they are not as harsh or confusing as mine.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rusty_Nuts _
> *Ha Ha.Me too, But my problem is I don't really notice until someone replys. mg:
> 
> Then I read what I wrote and can't beleive it came out of me.mg:
> ...


See when ever I see a post that seems kinda like a slam, I step back re read it, to see if I was taking it wrong. Most of the time thats the case


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

I don't know anyone here that has offended me. I may disagree but I have never seen reason to be offended. We each have our individual personalities and one person may see an insult when another takes it as a friendly ribbing. I think the current mood we are in has a big effect on how we read between the lines.

I tend toward a sarcastic view of things and and have been told by by more than one person they never know whether or not I'm kidding them. Just my way of venting without getting into a fight I guess. Try as I might it (sarcasm) still bleeds through into some posts. I preview some of my posts 2 or 3 times before they become understandable and hopefully express correctly my thoughts.

That is one thing I like about this site is the ability to edit the post AFTER it has been posted. 

Mark


----------

